# John Adams sez: Get Carter!



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Elliott Carter, that is.

Part 1:
http://earbox.com/posts/116

Part 2:
http://earbox.com/posts/117


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

So what's Roy Budd - chopped chicken liver?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

From part 2:
"But there's also an unyielding busyness and corresponding lack of repose that threatens to turn me off…_the same kind of brain fatigue you get after an hour (or ten minutes?) of reading Adorno._"

... love it 

Thanks.


----------

